# Rainbow poplar dinner table



## tennetree (Dec 11, 2014)

Recent table finished for a couple in Kentucky. I have fallen completely in love with what some call rainbow poplar. The colors are so unique and different every time.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 11, 2014)

Beautiful color contrast on that piece. I've always really liked the smaller less prominent legs like you have on this one because to me it really showcases the wood piece. Nice!


----------



## tennetree (Dec 11, 2014)

I agree. Sometimes a detailed base can stray eyes away from what the table is made to do, show off natural beauty. Not saying I don't like a sophisticated base sometimes. But I know what your saying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 12, 2014)

That is one nice table. Beautiful job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2014)

That's a beauty ! I'm sure they will be very happy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

